# Pondering Oaks Stables Foal Announcement!



## txminipinto (May 4, 2009)

Happy Hooligan OK X Kimble's Sweet Sue

This little filly arrived Saturday morning around 12:10am! I was spending the night at Rusty's grandmothers after spending the evening at a crawfish boil, when my farm sitter called me in a panic at midnight. This was her first mare stare experience! I honestly didn't think Sue was going to go when I checked on her that afternoon, so I'm pleasantly surprised. Once I talked the farm sitter off the ledge, I walked her through the foaling and thank god Sue's a professional. I even had her check 3 times that it was a filly and had no white! I guess I can forget about sending in Sue's DNA for tobiano, she's obviously not homozygous.

Still working on names. I have one that I like, but I'm not sure it fits her. She's a sweetie but has some attitude. Caught her on the monitor pinning her ears and kicking momma with both barrels!

Will update when she unfolds a bit more. Pics taken at about 12 hours old.


----------



## afoulk (May 4, 2009)

Congratulations Carin on your pretty new girly foal.

Arlene


----------



## Westwood Farms (May 4, 2009)

Beautiful baby Carin. I am glad she finally decided to pop for you.


----------



## Leeana (May 4, 2009)

Congratulations Carin



:yeah


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (May 4, 2009)

Looks like a happy filly to me.



Congratulations Carin.


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (May 4, 2009)

She is beautiful!!!!! Congrats on getting her here safe and sound!!!!

Let Happy know I am requesting a boy next year LOL!!!!!


----------



## txminipinto (May 4, 2009)

Irish Hills Farm said:


> Looks like a happy filly to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Carin.


You are a turd!


----------



## txminipinto (May 4, 2009)

The Simple Life Farm said:


> She is beautiful!!!!! Congrats on getting her here safe and sound!!!!
> Let Happy know I am requesting a boy next year LOL!!!!!



Tell ya what, if you pay up front for a Happy colt, I'll see what I can do for you.



 Out of 3 mares, he's sure to have one.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (May 4, 2009)

txminipinto said:


> Irish Hills Farm said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a happy filly to me.
> ...


I'm thinking the word you really wanted to use starts with an S.


----------



## txminipinto (May 4, 2009)

Thank you everyone!

Sheryl...........


----------



## My-Lil-Pony (May 4, 2009)

What a pretty baby


----------



## Firefall (May 4, 2009)

Congrats, sure is a looker!


----------



## fancyappy (May 4, 2009)

She's lovely. Congratulations


----------



## Jill (May 5, 2009)

Congratulations, Carin!!! She is so elegant!!!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (May 5, 2009)

txminipinto said:


> Thank you everyone!
> Sheryl...........


LOL Carin. You funny.


----------



## Jessica_06 (May 7, 2009)

Congrats!!



:yeah Very pretty Filly!!!


----------



## midnight star stables (May 8, 2009)

She's a CUTIE!



Congrats!



:yeah


----------



## JWC sr. (May 12, 2009)

Actually out of a wish to help you any way I can, you need to take that UGLY filly and send her to Santa Fe. She can keep majic company in a few years. Oh be sure and send her papers so she can go with him to the shows. I don't want her to feel left out. Congrats.











By the way are you going to Ada this coming weekend?


----------



## txminipinto (May 12, 2009)

LOL! John, I do need all the help I can get. I would love to send this UGLY filly down to Sante Fe.......but she might get a tad bigger than you want! Her full brother (who went Reserve Grand last weekend



) is 39.75" tall as a yearling!





I won't be in Ada this weekend.....but I will be at Conroe.


----------

